# Need cutaway view of Shimano 333 hub..........



## Rick Palmer (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm repairing an old Western Flyer lightweight bike with a Shimano 3 speed hub for a friend.  I am in need of a cutaway view of the hub assembly to finish up the bike.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Rick


----------



## Gordon (Aug 7, 2011)

*shimano 333*

Hope this helps.


----------

